# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Kam nje problem me mbajtjen ne mend kush mundet te me ndihmoj?

## astriku

kam nje problem qe 6 muaj me eshte paraqqitur nuk po mundem me mbajt mend shum i harroj shum gjera gje qe me heret uk ka ndodh kjo tash bej gjera dhe harroj qe i kam bere ose lexoj libra dhe nuk mbaj mend fare nuk e di qka kam ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta anashkaloj ket problem.??

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Munde te te them se duhesh me fjet shume me shume...se njera prej shkaseve te harreses eshte pagjumesia..
Shpresoj se e ke vetem per kete dhe jo diqka me serioze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## astriku

aha mundet me qenë edhe kjo se 3 muajt e fundit gati 3 deri 4 ore  bej gjume .

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> kam nje problem qe 6 muaj me eshte paraqqitur nuk po mundem me mbajt mend shum i harroj shum gjera gje qe me heret uk ka ndodh kjo tash bej gjera dhe harroj qe i kam bere ose lexoj libra dhe nuk mbaj mend fare nuk e di qka kam ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta anashkaloj ket problem.??


Degjo(lexo) me kujdes djalosh!
Rruga e vetme per te eleminuar kete problem eshte psikologu.
Mos u ngaterro as me keshilla amatoresh as me sygjerime.
Te shkuara.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Degjo(lexo) me kujdes djalosh!
> Rruga e vetme per te eleminuar kete problem eshte psikologu.
> Mos u ngaterro as me keshilla amatoresh as me sygjerime.
> Te shkuara.


elitokton ktu ne forum ka edhe psikolog virtual (per kete eshte hapur rubrika) mbase me mire eshte psikologu i forumit se te vizitosh ndonje psikolog ne jeten e perdistshme, kjo eshte mangsia qe edhe amatoret shkruajne por psikologet kane mundsi te ndihmojne edhe eshte gratis  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> elitokton ktu ne forum ka edhe psikolog virtual (per kete eshte hapur rubrika) mbase me mire eshte psikologu i forumit se te vizitosh ndonje psikolog ne jeten e perdistshme, kjo eshte mangsia qe edhe amatoret shkruajne por psikologet ka kane mundsi te ndihmojne edhe eshte gratis


Aq me mire nese ka ndonje te tille. Nuk do ta keshilloja te provonte ndonje metode te "gjyshes" apo te shkonte per t'u "yshtur " kisha per qellim t'i them.
Bile meqenese m'u kujtua tani shume psikologe shfletojne forume per te marre horizont me te gjere se c'probleme ka populli. Dikur ne nje shtet Europian studionte nje shoqja ime e klases dhe me thoshte se te gjithe e sygjeronin kete metode informimi.

----------


## Mon.Alisa

At'her mos u ngut mi perjashtu mundesite siq bëre me lartë....

----------


## astriku

ej une ktu po kerkoj ndihm ju shtyheni a mundem me pas najsen tjeter apo pagjumesia i ka afajet ??

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Sorry
Edhe pse une ne fillim e dhashe mendimin time se qfare osht njona prej shkaqeve te harreses,sepse e kame pasur te njejtin problem edhe vet,mirepo me kohe me ka kaluar pasiqe e kom "rregullu" orarin e gjumit :buzeqeshje: ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> kam nje problem qe 6 muaj me eshte paraqqitur nuk po mundem me mbajt mend shum i harroj shum gjera gje qe me heret uk ka ndodh kjo tash bej gjera dhe harroj qe i kam bere ose lexoj libra dhe nuk mbaj mend fare nuk e di qka kam ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta anashkaloj ket problem.??


"Mund ta anashkalosh duke e harruar dhe kete problem."

----------


## astriku

aha faleminderit per ndihmë sepse ka pas raste qe skam ber gjum 3 dit rradhazi .

----------


## GANGO of SG

> kam nje problem qe 6 muaj me eshte paraqqitur nuk po mundem me mbajt mend shum i harroj shum gjera gje qe me heret uk ka ndodh kjo tash bej gjera dhe harroj qe i kam bere ose lexoj libra dhe nuk mbaj mend fare nuk e di qka kam ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta anashkaloj ket problem.??


Sa vjec je vlla? 
Nderkoh konsultoju me specialist nese asht rast e noj kategorie Amnezie apo Attention Deficit Disorders. Mos u merzit do bahesh ma mir te premtoj. Pershnetje

----------


## Daniel Maker

shko ke naj specialist.

KUR TA LEXOSH KET SHKO BOJE..MOS HARRO!

----------


## MafiaWarz

Nese je ne moshe madhore, perdor *Bilobil* , nese je i ri me shum cokollada te zeza , perdor omega o3 nga nje ne mengjes para ushqimit , nuk ka efekte ansore nuk te ben dem , vetem te mira ka dhe dhuhet qe ndikon edhe ne memorie, arra qdo dite , jepi trurit vitamina  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bindi

> kam nje problem qe 6 muaj me eshte paraqqitur nuk po mundem me mbajt mend shum i harroj shum gjera gje qe me heret uk ka ndodh kjo tash bej gjera dhe harroj qe i kam bere ose lexoj libra dhe nuk mbaj mend fare nuk e di qka kam ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta anashkaloj ket problem.??


mendoj se rasti me ty ,me shume duhet te jete nga mbi ngarkesa psiqike..., ne raste te tilla truri nuk arrin te meorizoje informacione te reja...,do te bejshe mire qe te mos e ngarkosh trurin me tema te renda , gjej nje ambijet per pushim ,larg nga zhurma dhe problemet qe sjell dinamika e jetes, bej rrelaks dhe shetitje neper natyre sa me shpesh...,krijo nje regjim pushimi ,ushqimi dhe fjetje te rregullt. dhe çdo gje do behet mire...
Sido qe te jete konsulltohu me ndonje psikolog qe ke me afer.
Qe te kuptosh me mire truri i njeriut eshte si nje makine qe i konsumon dhe perpunon infomata duke i selekcionuar ato, prandaj duhet ti japesh vehtes kohe
kohe dhe pushim gjer,sa ky organ te krijoj hapsire per memorizim te ri...

----------


## kusha

te kaluara e te shkuara o mik ,po mos u be merak se kjo pune rregullohet vete.mos mendo shume ,se keshtu ishte dhe nje shok i imi ,po i kaloj vetevetiuj. te pershendes

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> kam nje problem qe 6 muaj me eshte paraqqitur nuk po mundem me mbajt mend shum i harroj shum gjera gje qe me heret uk ka ndodh kjo tash bej gjera dhe harroj qe i kam bere ose lexoj libra dhe nuk mbaj mend fare nuk e di qka kam ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta anashkaloj ket problem.??


Rri qet, mos e mundo vetën me kete ves qe gjoja nuk mban asgje mend, jeto prezenten dhe shiqo te ardhmen !

----------


## Dar_di

*Për të përmirësuar kujtesën tuaj*

        Në vitet e fundit nxënësit po hasin në probleme të shumta të cilat po krijojnë vështirësi dhe pengesa në lehtësimin dhe përvetësimin e njohurive gjatë procesit edukativo-arsimorë.
        Strategjitë dhe metodat më efektive, të cilat po kanë një dominim të plotë në nxënie, po e kalisin nënësin dhe studentin, si subjekte në mësimnxënie.
        Ky kapitull përmbanë disa sugjerime për të përmirësuar kujtesën tonë. Përveç kësaj, ekziston një numër librash të shkëlqyer që na japin këshilla praktike për njerëzit që do të dëshironin t’i mbanin mend gjërat më mirë. Një nga librat më të njohur që ndodhet edhe sot në shitje është libri i Laird Cermak i quajtur "Për të përmirësuar kujtesën tuaj". Libri i Cermak është një përsëritje jo teknike sugjerimesh praktike, që na ndihmojnë për të përmirësuar kujtesën dhe që përfshinë vëmendjen, organizimin, ndërmjetësimin, imazhin dhe mnemonikën.
        Sugjerimi parë ka të bëjë me rritjen e vëmendjes me qëllim që të përqëndrohemi në informacionin që duam të mbajmë mend. E keni dëgjuar që thuhet vazhdimisht, por njeriu duhet të kushtojë vëmendje që të mbajë mend më mirë. Gjatë leximit, përqëndrohu mbi materialin dhe mos e ler mendjen të fluturojë. Gjatë dëgjimit të një leksioni, përqëndrohu në informacionin që jepet dhe mos shih ëndrra me sy hapur. Vëmendja e sjell informacionin në kujtesën tonë afatshkurtër.
       Organizimi është i rëndësishëm në përmirësimin e kujtesës dhe zakonisht konsiderohet si thelbësor në riprodhimin e informacionit. Kur ka organizim në vënien e materialit në sistemin e kujtesës, kjo kursen kohën kur është fjala për tërheqjen e tij më vonë. Në njëfar mënyre, kujtesa mund të konsiderohet si një sirtar dosjesh dhe, një sirtar dosjesh i organizuar mirë, i kursen njeriut kohë dhe frustracion (stres,zemërim) kur do të gjejë një material të caktuar. Kyçi i këtij procesi është që të lidhet informacioni i ri me informacionet që tashmë gjenden në sistem. Teknikat themelore të organizimit përfshijnë ndërmjetësimin dhe mnemonikën.
       Ndërmjetësimi të ndihmon të organizosh dhe kujtosh materialin duke krijuar fjalë, fjali apo lidhje të tjera me informacionin. P.sh ne mund të fusim një fjalë midis dy fjalëve që po përpiqemi t`i mësojmë. Në qoftë se ne duhet të mbajmë mend fjalët "qumësht" dhe "bukë" mund të fusim fjalën "e bardhë". Kështu mund të lidhim si "qumësht i bardhë" ashtu edhe "bukë e bardhë".
       Teknika e imazhit është teknika e krijimit të pikturave mendore të materialit që duhet mbajtur mend. Është e rëndësishme që këto imazhe të jenë sa më të gjalla ose sa më të çuditëshme që të jetë e mundur. P.sh.,me bukë dhe qumësht, ne mund të imagjinojmë një shadërvan shumë të madh të bërë me një bukë, nga ku rrjedh qumësht.
       Teknika e tretë për të organizuar materialin në kujtesë është mnemonika. Mnemonika ndonjëherë kombinon ndërmjetësimin me teknikën e imazhit, por përdor një skemë organizimi që tashmë është e formuar. Një mjet mnemonik është si një pineskë e ngulur mbi një tabelë, sepse ajo na lejon të varim informacione të ndryshme mbi të.
       Kyçi i gjithë këtyre teknikave është që të kenë kuptim për ne, në mënyrë që t'i japim rezultat punës tonë të përditshme, e cila si shfrytëzim dhe funksion e ka kujtesën.


Gjithë të mirat!

Dar_di

----------


## mia@

Me siguri po kalon ndonje periudhe te veshtire ne jete, me strese. Pagjumesia e zgjatur sjell demtime psikologjike dhe fizike. Mund te kesh mungese perqendrimi me shume se mos mbajtje mend. Je i c'perqendruar. Mbase kerkon te besh shume gjera njeheresh. 
Na ndodh te gjitheve qe kur jemi te stresuar sado qe lexojme nuk arrijme te memorizojme asgje.  Ndiq nje regjim te rregullt ditor ne te ngrene e veprimtarite e ndryshme.. Fli mjaftueshem.

----------


## Explorer

Separi duhet te behen te gjitha egzaminimet baze mjekesore e posacerisht ata neurologjke qe te eleminohet cdo

 patologji me baze organike. 

Nese vertetohet se nuk ka ndonje cregullim organik, atehere duhet te mendohet ne lodhjen kronike te trurit. 

Te keshilloj nje pushim aktiv me te gjate. 

Aq te gjate sa te jete i mjaftueshem qe ti vesh copezat ne mozaikun e shkaperderdhur. 

Kjo nenkupton sjelljen e jetes ne nje rregull normal ( te dihet perafersisht se kur te zgjohesh ne mengjes, te hash te

 pish dhe te flesh). 

Sa me pak matematike dhe kompjuter. 

Nese ke moshen madhore, mendo edhe per nje dashuri serioze me ndonje femer.

Pra, separi tek mjeku e pastaj aksioni per te vendosur pikat mbi " i ".

Te deshiroj sukses, 

PS: Mos u merzit, te garantoj se do te kaloje ... Mendo pozitivisht !

----------

